
The Net Neutrality Crack-Up – WSJ - ethana
http://www.wsj.com/articles/holman-jenkins-the-net-neutrality-crack-up-1425080173
======
bediger4000
_That’s the cable industry, which invested to create the nation’s high-speed
broadband platform and now is being punished for it. "_ Oh, puh-leeze. The FCC
has always generously subsidized phone company expansions, one way (tax
breaks) or another (increased tariffs, a.k.a. bigger phone bills). It's easy
to google up examples of this from the recent past:

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2147360/fcc-adds-9-billion-
to...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2147360/fcc-adds-9-billion-to-broadband-
subsidy-fund.html) [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ATT-Takes-100-Million-
in-...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ATT-Takes-100-Million-in-DSL-
Subsidies-125474) [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bruce-kushnick/the-book-of-
bro...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bruce-kushnick/the-book-of-broken-
promis_b_5839394.html)

This is one of the rare times the FCC hasn't decided in favor of monopolies or
duopolies, and the really big propaganda guns are coming out. This article
includes the word "pusillanimous" \- I think the cable industry is really
stung that one of their own (FCC Chair Tom Wheeler is an ex-cable-lobbyis)
actually did something for non-corporate people.

------
ethana
non-paywall through google:
[https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%...](https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fholman-
jenkins-the-net-neutrality-crack-up-1425080173%3Ftesla%3Dy)

